# What plants can Poison Dart Frogs live with?



## rafapepa (Jun 7, 2009)

I was thinking of getting orchids, bromeliads etc.

But what other plants can they go with?
How about:
Ivy
Lilies (Peace, Tiger, Calla etc.)
Hibiscus
Fuschias
Bonsai Trees
Moss (normal garden moss)
Types of Fungus (Mushrooms etc.)?

Thanks everyone!!
Sandy


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

theres plenty, lots of houseplants are fine just be careful, see what your local garden centre has, write a few names down and google them. you'll be able to find out if they are toxic

i wouldn't go with ivy myself, its an aggressive grower and there are plenty of alternatives to go with

in fact, check this page for ideas

Vivarium Plant Pricelist


----------



## rafapepa (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks - would I be able to use ivy if i cut it down when it gets too big/intrusive?
Sandy


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

You could use ivy, but make sure its not toxic. Also bonsai will not grow in viv conditions,


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

ivy aint a good idea, its a very aggressive grower that often cracks concrete when it grows... Will make short work of your glass tank!

Ficus are a better choice of climbers, begonia are nice viv species Many ferns are good too.

Mark


----------



## rafapepa (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks very much for the replies!!
How can I choose a specimen that won't grow too big? I've looked on the internet and each website says a different size for the same plant!
Sandy


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

ficus pumilo is one of the best to use. Small leaves and it will grow up walls, branches etc as well as along the ground.


----------



## rafapepa (Jun 7, 2009)

wow!! thats a nice one as well!!! Thanks!! About the bonsais, I found out that you can make a bonsai out of any tree so you could essentially use a large tropical tree such as a mangrove or a foxtail palm or something else with the same conditions!
:lol:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Perhaps, but you couldnt plant it directly into the viv, it would need to stay in its pot or the roots would grow everywhere. Mangroves need nutrient rich brackish water to grow well I think so they wouldnt work. 
If you can do it it would be great, but im sure theres a reason you dont see many vivs with bonsais in them.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I agree with Javeo..it'd be neat if it could be done, but it would be very difficult, and to be honest it's probably not worth the hassle. You can still have a great looking viv without it..


----------



## rafapepa (Jun 7, 2009)

kk thanks for the advice - i'll leave that to eccentric advanced reptile keepers then!! :lol:


----------

